# Next Show in Texas?



## Kinglion

When is the next Show in Austin or Surround areas in Texas?

Or where could I look it for that type of information?

Thanks


----------



## bahamutt99

Depends on what you're looking for? The ADBA Nationals are going to be in Cleburne. If UKC doesn't cancel weight pull, there will be a pull in Roxton (between Dallas and Paris) in September. And some UKC shows coming up in Denton and Hutto, I think.

United Kennel Club
American Dog Breeders Association

Both sites have event calendars. I'm not sure where to find out about bully shows if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## Kinglion

Thanks! Im in Round Rock, and will be moving to Hutto soon! Ill check those links


----------



## apbtproud

Kinglion said:


> Thanks! Im in Round Rock, and will be moving to Hutto soon! Ill check those links


yea if you are looking for UKC shows- the Triple Crown Academy in Hutto is the place where the UKC shows are held. I know there is one in July, One in Sept and Nov. There is also shows in Denton. Hope to see ya out there.


----------



## Laughter777

apbtproud said:


> yea if you are looking for UKC shows- the Triple Crown Academy in Hutto is the place where the UKC shows are held. I know there is one in July, One in Sept and Nov. There is also shows in Denton. Hope to see ya out there.


Any suggestions for a pit friendly hotel near the hutto show? Jesse and I plan to make that our first UKC show!


----------



## apbtproud

There is two Red Roof Inn that are near the show, We stay at the Red Roof in Austin its about 20-30min away but the rooms are cheaper and bigger compared to the Red Roof in Round Rock. 
https://reservations.redroof.com/listRoomTypes.do
showing for this date: 2 FULL BEDS NON-SMOKING with Free WiFi $44.99


----------



## Laughter777

apbtproud said:


> There is two Red Roof Inn that are near the show, We stay at the Red Roof in Austin its about 20-30min away but the rooms are cheaper and bigger compared to the Red Roof in Round Rock.
> https://reservations.redroof.com/listRoomTypes.do
> showing for this date: 2 FULL BEDS NON-SMOKING with Free WiFi $44.99


It said the session had timed out...is this the hotel your talking about?
Red Roof Inn Austin North | Austin, TX Hotel Reservations | Red Roof Inn


----------



## Laughter777

Another quick question....is Austin pit friendly or is it a city limits thing. I know years ago they weren't not particularly current on their laws, don't go there any more, since my aunt isn't there anymore....


----------



## apbtproud

Laughter777 said:


> It said the session had timed out...is this the hotel your talking about?
> Red Roof Inn Austin North | Austin, TX Hotel Reservations | Red Roof Inn


Yeppers thats the one. :roll:


----------



## apbtproud

Laughter777 said:


> Another quick question....is Austin pit friendly or is it a city limits thing. I know years ago they weren't not particularly current on their laws, don't go there any more, since my aunt isn't there anymore....


I am pretty sure they are pit friendly.


----------



## Missy's Mom

Laughter777 said:


> Another quick question....is Austin pit friendly or is it a city limits thing. I know years ago they weren't not particularly current on their laws, don't go there any more, since my aunt isn't there anymore....


Yes it is pit friendly. But like anywhere, there are people who are not.


----------



## bahamutt99

Y'know, I've never had a hotel ask me the breed. I had the Red Roof Inn in Santa Fe stop me at check-in and say that only small dogs were allowed. I was firm with the guy that I had already paid, and he said as long as she didn't bark all night he wasn't going to say anything. La Quinta is the dopest dog-friendly hotel around, IMO.


----------

